# New to cat shows



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd like to get Molly involved in cat shows.

She's a moggie, not a pedigree, so would she qualify to enter? Does she have to register and go through checks?

Where are shows usually held? Would there be any in the Birmingham/Coventry area?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

If you have a look at the GCCF site you should be able to find show dates, class info etc on there.

She will need to have a vet check on the day before she is allowed in to the hall.
She must be spayed to be shown in the Pet classes too.

I'm new to it so not much help but I'm sure other more experienced people will be on here soon to help and advise you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

she will need to be fully vaccinated and you need to take the certificate with you on the day. She needs to be spayed after the age of 6 months. You need show kit - see here - GCCF SHOW WHITES WHITE SHOW KIT SINGLE PEN SIZE | eBay for household or pedigree pets she doesn't need to be registered

Shows are often held in sports halls and the list of the shows is here the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, you've been really helpful! :biggrin5:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there are plenty of shows around birmingham/coventry just check out
www.gccf.org and they will have plenty of info for you..

non pedigree pets dont have to be registered but they do have to be fully vaccinated..
the nearest show comming up is in godmanchester cambridgeshire.. after that the midlands county in wolverhampton on 20th may.. i would suggest you go visit a show.. see what goes on.. especially the pet section if thats the section your going to enter.
hope to see you at a show some day.. we have a couple of cats we show in ped pet..


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> there are plenty of shows around birmingham/coventry just check out
> www.gccf.org and they will have plenty of info for you..
> 
> non pedigree pets dont have to be registered but they do have to be fully vaccinated..
> ...


I'm half considering the 20th may one, bit of a trek though and he'll only be 6 days into being classed as an "adult" so not sure if it'll be worth it in terms of him having much chance.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

It's always worth going


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> It's always worth going


Its 2 and half hours away. Little further than i'd like to go but there are not many near me. Its just the price of petrol :thumbdown:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i see what you mean.. the furthest we go is 2 hrs.. and thats bingley in yorkshire.. but thats not a full gccf show.. still a good little show with plenty going on during judging


----------



## mandamcakes (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe that my cat..mimi..would be great in a cat show, she has much potential, but on the other hand, she doesnt take direction very well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

When you say "directions" - what exactly do you mean? The judges do not require the cats to "do" anything other than be happy to be handled 
Would she be happy to be in a pen all day? Or would she find it distressing? Would she mind being handled by strangers? Or would it be a frightening experience for her? She would need to be very friendly and happy to be handled, well groomed and well presented and in excellent physical condition, no fleas or other nasties. Go along and see how other cats in the HHP section are behaving and it should give you an idea of what is required. Good luck :biggrin5:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

mandamcakes said:


> I believe that my cat..mimi..would be great in a cat show, she has much potential, but on the other hand, she doesnt take direction very well. Any suggestions?


What cats do take directions well.....


----------

